# Spiele stürzen ab



## Datboii (21. Juni 2016)

*Spiele stürzen ab*

Wie am Titel schon genannt , ist mein Problem das meine Spiele abstürzen . Das ist bei mir abstürzen : Das Spiel freezed bei mir für ca. 1 bis 2 Sekunden , dann lande ich zurück auf dem Desktop und mein Spiel ist nicht mehr in der Taskleiste zu sehen , und ich muss das Spiel wieder komplett neu starten .

Meine Hardware :

Grafikkarte : NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660
Prozessor : Intel Core i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20 GHz
Mainboard :  ASUS P8Z77 V
Arbeitsspeicher : 8GB RAM
Netzteil : be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142 | BQ SU7-400W)

habt ihr Lösungen?


----------



## ColorMe (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Was sagt denn die Windows Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## CellePelle (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Das Problem hatte ich mit DOOM,
bei mir war die CPU vCore zu gering auf einmal.


----------



## Datboii (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

In den letzten 7 tagen kritische Ereignisse ,226 Fehler oder was genau muss ich da nachschauen?


----------



## ColorMe (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Schau doch mal was in den Fehlern beim Absturz drin steht.


----------



## Datboii (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Ich denke mit Absturz meinst du Application Error oder ?


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Klingt ein wenig nach der Grafikkarte. Denke auch, die Ereignisanzeige bringt hier wesendliche Klarheit.

Wenn du dann dort einen abgestürzten nVidia-Treiber findest, dann frage dich mal, ob du vor dem Auftreten des Problems den Treiber aktualisiert hast. Wenn ja, hau ihn mal mit DDU runter und installier einen etwas älteren. 

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst du ja mal testweise Chip- und VRAM-Takt um ca. 200MHz senken. Ist dann das Problem fort, kannst du dich auf eine langsam sterbende Karte einstellen.

P.S: In welcher Reihenfolge du Treiber oder Taktraten testest, ist nicht relevant. Du kannst auch mit den Taktraten anfangen, wenn es einfacher ist.


----------



## Datboii (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Nein , bei den Application Errors steht bei mir nichts von irgendwelchen Treibern nur von den Spielen . Also z.B. csgo.exe oder bf4.xe

bei Counter Strike steht bei Fehlerhaftem Modul : tier0.dll 
bei Battlefield 4 steht bei fehlerhaftem Modul : bf4.exe


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Dann nimm mal das OC von der CPU und vom RAM (falls auch OC) zurück bzw. mach gleich einen CMOS-Reset.

Denn wenn einfach irgendwas abschmiert, dann sind oft fehlerhaft laufende Cache-Tranistoren schuld. Das passier dann oft bei OC.


----------



## Datboii (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Ich will nicht dumm rüberkommen aber ich weiß nicht was OC und ein CMOS Reset ist. Kannst du mir das erklären?


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

OC = Übertaktet. Ist deine CPU überhaupt übertaktet? Weil eigentlich gibt man oft hinter der CPU-Bezeichnung, gefolgt mit einem @ an, wie hoch man sie über- oder untertaktet hat.

Wenn du nichts übertaktet hast, dann kannst du meinen letzten Post ignorieren. 

Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob ein (automatischen) Treiberupdate zum Auftreten des Fehlers beigetragen hat.


----------

